Ask HN: What behaviour hacks improved your life? - zuzuleinen
======
zuzuleinen
\- if it takes less than 5 min do it now

\- sleep on it

\- identify your cognitive distortions when you're upset[1]

\- assume that the person you are listening to might know something you don't
(from Peterson's book[2])

\- when working on a task write down all the milestones. Strike through when
you're done with one

\- in the middle of a bug switch to curiosity mode. Be genuinely curious why
that bug is happening. Useful to avoid frustration

\- if you have to wash dishes and not in the mood, just start with the first
dish

\- ask myself "What is the first thing can I do to avoid resentment?" in
situations when resentment might occur

\- sleep 8h

\- regular exercise

[1] [https://www.zuzuconcept.ro/wp-
content/uploads/2018/01/HO15_T...](https://www.zuzuconcept.ro/wp-
content/uploads/2018/01/HO15_ThnkngAbtThnkng.pdf)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/12-Rules-Life-Antidote-
Chaos/dp/03458...](https://www.amazon.com/12-Rules-Life-Antidote-
Chaos/dp/0345816021)

------
TimeOutBoss
Talk less, listen more.

